# Kampf der Libellen ???



## Jürgen (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

gerade eben wurde ich Augenzeuge eines erwähnenswerten Schauspiels zweier __ Libellen. Leider war zum entscheidenen Moment wie immer keine Kamera zur Hand, dafür nun aber die "Danach-Fotos". 


Beide Libellen besorgten es sich auf einem Stück __ Schilf auf dem Wasser treibend richtig heftig. Es sah danach aus, als würden sich beide um ihr Revier streiten oder ähnliches. Jedenfalls hackte dieses blaue Teil permanent mit dem Ende seines Hinterteils auf die sich darunter befindliche Libelle ein. Es sah richtig danach aus, als wolle sie diese erstechen.

Bis ich dann endlich eine Knipse am Teich hatte, waren die beiden natürlich verschwunden. Durch Zufall sah ich den vermeintlichen Looser dieses vermeintlichen Zweikampfes dann doch. Sie saß direkt auf der Wasseroberfläche an einem Binsenhalm geklammert und sah eigentlich mehr tot als lebendig aus.


Der vermeintliche Sieger hatte es sich etwas darüber auf einem anderen Halm gemütlich gemacht. Er flog von Halm zu Halm und war sichtlich der Sieger.


Nachdem ich nun aber die Art dieser Libellem bestimmt habe, bin ich nicht mehr soooo aufgeregt. Beides sind "Große Pechlibellen". Ein Weibchen und ein Männchen. Sie waren demnach also eher am Poppen als am Streiten. Das arme Weibchen war also von was anderem so gerädert.   Mittlerweile hat sie sich auch wieder aufgerafft und ist weiter geflogen. Solange blieb ich noch bei ihr, nicht das einer der blöden Fische aus ihr einen Appetizer gemacht hätte.


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## gabi (19. Juni 2005)

Hi Jürgen,

ich beobachte auch immer die Rangeleien unter den Pechlibellen und zwischen denen und den gleichzeitig fliegenden Adonislibellen. Das sind aber immer Männchen. 

Das stärkste war mal folgender Überfall. Eine __ Pechlibelle hat eine Adonislibelle (beides Männchen) mit den Beinen hinterm Kopf gepackt und dann auch noch den Hinterleib in diese Richtung gebeugt. Mit letzter Anstrengung konnte die Adonislibelle sich aus diesem Griff lösen und davonfliegen. Kamera natürlich nicht griffbereit, hätte das aber auch so schnell nicht knipsen können. Ein anderes Foto ist dagegen heute geglückt. Ein Pechlibellenweibchen bei der Eiablage. Anders als die Adonislibellen erledigt hier das Weibchen das alleine.


----------

